# Coolermaster Hyper Evo 212, will it fit in my case?



## tuunade98 (Oct 18, 2012)

i've got an amd 1100t, and well the stock fan is just too noisy and i wanna replace it. Its either the coolermaster v8, which is about $65 on mwave.com.au or the Coolermaster Hyper Evo 212, which is only $35 on mwave. Now my problem is, im not sure at all if any of the cpus i mentioned above could fit in my case. I've just gotta basic generic case, that is 19.5cm in width. I would much rather the V8, but it seems too big.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't think there is any certain way for anyone to answer that without providing more information about your case.  Knowing the width doesn't tell anyone the standoff height or necessarily how the side panels fit on the case.

If you can't provide any additional information on the case (via link or whatever), try and provide your motherboard model and be prepared to give other measurements.


----------



## tuunade98 (Oct 18, 2012)

uuh... im not entirely sure, what kind of information do you need? Because i have absolutely no idea what kind of case i have.


----------



## tuunade98 (Oct 18, 2012)

i guess all i can think of is, that its not one of those really small ones but just those typical normal sized ones. Hmm i will go try find a similar one on the internet.
EDIT: sorry for double post, the Cooler master Elite 335U seems pretty similar to what i've got. My case also has that funnel on one of the side panels like the Cooler master 335u has.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Oct 18, 2012)

Very likely that the funnel will have to go...it's irrelevant anyway given the way the Hyper 212+ moves air.

Provide motherboard yet.


----------



## tuunade98 (Oct 18, 2012)

hmm.. My mother board is the Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P.
EDIT: yeah thats no problem either, the funnel can go.


----------



## jgunning (Oct 18, 2012)

tuunade98 said:


> i've got an amd 1100t, and well the stock fan is just too noisy and i wanna replace it. Its either the coolermaster v8, which is about $65 on mwave.com.au or the Coolermaster Hyper Evo 212, which is only $35 on mwave. Now my problem is, im not sure at all if any of the cpus i mentioned above could fit in my case. I've just gotta basic generic case, that is 19.5cm in width. I would much rather the V8, but it seems too big.



Well that all aside..I would personally go the 212-evo.V8 looks cooler i reckon but the 212-evo is a better heatsync.


----------



## tuunade98 (Oct 18, 2012)

the hyper 212 evo seems like my best choice atm, since its cheaper and smaller then the V8. Plus, people seem to recommend it for gamers. I just want a decent cpu cooling fan, thats really quiet and does its job.
EDIT: and obviously will fit in my case. If the v8 will fit then i really wouldn't mind getting it.


----------



## jgunning (Oct 18, 2012)

tuunade98 said:


> the hyper 212 evo seems like my best choice atm, since its cheaper and smaller then the V8. Plus, people seem to recommend it for gamers. I just want a decent cpu cooling fan, thats really quiet and does its job.
> EDIT: and obviously will fit in my case. If the v8 will fit then i really wouldn't mind getting it.



Well the 212-evo is very quiet and does a great job due to the 4 contact pipes.I would definitly suggest the 212, for its price it is an exceptional cooler.

Cheers


----------



## tuunade98 (Oct 18, 2012)

thanks i will keep that in mind, firstly i gotta make sure it will fit in my computer correctly.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 18, 2012)

The Cooler Master Hyper 212+ is supposed to have a more quiet fan than the EVO but the EVO fan has higher air flow.

Either way both are still noticeable.


----------



## tuunade98 (Oct 18, 2012)

wait what. isn't the evo the 212.. lol so theres an evo version and a normal version?


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 18, 2012)

Get the Hyper 212+. It is cheaper and the EVO is only a few degrees better. The 212+ can be bought for  $22 at Amazon. The Hyper 212+ is just about silent inside a case BTW.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 18, 2012)

tuunade98 said:


> wait what. isn't the evo the 212.. lol so theres an evo version and a normal version?



Here's a video on the comparison.
Newegg TV: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo Overview & ...

The EVO is the successor of the 212+


----------



## tuunade98 (Oct 18, 2012)

lol ok i see now, so back to my main question. does anyone know if the V8 or the 212 will fit in my computer?


----------



## daMystery1 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Mr*

If your case is only 195mm width, it is extremely unlikely that a Hyper 212 Evo will fit. It generally requires a case width of at least 205mm.  But, then again, that depends on how much clearance there is behind the Motherboard tray etc. Many current cases now have around 20mm clearance for cable management in this left side area. If yours is less than 20mm or considerably less and the standoffs are very short, you may have a glimmer of hope. There  are only two ways to be absolutely sure:  Either remove the CPU cooler and measure to the outside panel - you require 160mm minimum. Or, establish the make/model of your case and the manufacturer may have the maximum cooler height listed on their website under "Specifications"


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 18, 2012)

If your case is mid tower like you explained above, The 212 EVO will fit no problem.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 18, 2012)

tuunade98 said:


> lol ok i see now, so back to my main question. does anyone know if the V8 or the 212 will fit in my computer?


No way of know because you don't know what your case is. But they will fit a standard mid tower case. If not then just leave your side off. Problem solved

Ive seen the 212+ on sale a couple of times for $19.99. The difference in the 212 EVO is the fan and contact area pipes are closer together


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 18, 2012)

tuunade98 said:


> lol ok i see now, so back to my main question. does anyone know if the V8 or the 212 will fit in my computer?




No on the V8, yes on the 212+ EVO


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2012)

If you want a better cooler than stock, don't want to run into fit problems, and want something easy to install (i.e. don't want to remove motherboard from case) then try the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7
Link:
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dyna...

Installs with 2 screws and you don't have to remove the motherboard 

Better than stock and much quieter but not as good as the CM 212+/Evo


----------



## Jetster (Oct 19, 2012)

There's also the Hyper TX3 which is the 212+ little brother at 90mm instead of 120mm and installs with push pins


----------



## BlackOmega (Oct 19, 2012)

If it's your "typical" computer case, the 212 should fit.


----------



## tuunade98 (Oct 20, 2012)

ok thanks guys.


----------

